# Windows Movie Maker XP



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a trimmed and hacked version of XP that comes without Movie Maker XP

I really want Movie Maker XP, but I simply can not find it. On the microsoft site, it tells me to upgrade to service pack 2, but I'm already at service pack 3 and do not have Movie Maker.

Does anyone know what I should do? If I get a friend with XP to send me moviemk.exe (or whatever it's called) do you think it would work?

I'm at a loss. No, I do not want Vista movie maker. No, I do not want Sony Vegas. No, I don't want anything but _windows movie maker XP_ because that is the only program I have ever enjoyed working with.

Thanks to anyone who can help me get it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 9, 2010)

People actually _want_ movie maker? :?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm equally puzzled about why you would want Windows Movie Maker.

Apparently, the only way to get Windows Movie Maker on Windows XP is to use Windows Update, choose Custom, and look for it as an optional software update, or to search for Windows Movie Maker in the Microsoft Update Catalog.

To get to the Microsoft Update Catalog, open Internet Exploder, browse to the address http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/, install the ActiveX controls, and search the catalog for Windows Movie Maker.  In the results, make sure you choose the right platform and operating system.  The catalog will not work in any browser except IE.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 10, 2010)

If you've got a hacked version of XP you probably know how to 'get' much better software than that, Sony Vegas for example, Movie Maker is crap.
Anyway, here's a LEGAL download link  http://downloads.cnet.co.uk/view/video-software/windows-movie-maker-windows-xp-39059185/


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys just don't appreciate the simplicity of WMM /:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 10, 2010)

I just searched the Microsoft Update Catalog on a Windows XP computer.  Windows Movie Maker itself wasn't listed, but oddly enough, Windows Live Essentials was returned in the search results.  This is odd because Windows Movie Maker as a part of Windows Live expressly states that it isn't compatible with Windows XP.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2010)

The new version isn't; The old version is supposed to come with Windows XP MCE and Professional - Not at all with Home Edition, however. I do have to agree, though - As far as just quick and easy splicing goes, WMM is actually pretty decent. Not powerful, but quick and easy (dirty).


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 11, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> I'm at a loss. No, I do not want Vista movie maker. No, I do not want Sony Vegas. No, I don't want anything but _windows movie maker XP_ because that is the only program I have ever enjoyed working with.


 
You're weird.

I refuse to work with stock movie editing software, unless I'm COMPLETELY at a loss, in which case, I will fall back on iMovie, but I would NEVER fall back on WMM. 
I <3 Premiere Pro CS5, but I'm still just learning it's quirks.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> You guys just don't appreciate the simplicity of WMM /:


 It's a bit over simplistic. I would be able to appreciate it more if it didn't crash on me every 10 minutes. 
Not to mention you can't save and close the screen without it condensing your work, and if you have a bunch of fast frames, it appears as a brick of white. 

Getting basic Sony Vegas gives you 10x more editing tools and such. 

Used WMM for a while and thought I was really cool for it, then realized it wasn't all that great and eventually got Vegas. Considerably better, just takes some getting used to. 

Too bad I can't think of any good ideas for videos.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to use XP version and found that the vista version of it I down-loaded onto my Windows 7 run comp works better on Windows 7 than it ever did on Vista. It's called windows movie maker version 2.6...and i believe I downloaded it straight from the microsoft website. It's not too different really for the XP version. It runs about the same and they didn't add anything, just moved a few things around.

If you liked XP, as I did, you might give that version a whirl.


----------



## Rhyrs (Aug 16, 2010)

ahem...
http://www.soft82.com/download/Windows/Windows_Movie_Maker


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2010)

Rhyrs said:


> ahem...
> http://www.soft82.com/download/Windows/Windows_Movie_Maker


 
First, in light of this: http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/soft82.com, why do you consider the link or site safe?

Second, why post it without checking it out?  It tells you to click on a "mirror" to download it, and that "mirror" is actually a link right back to http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx, which doesn't have a download link at all.


----------



## Rhyrs (Aug 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> First, in light of this: [URL]http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/soft82.com[/url], why do you consider the link or site safe?
> 
> Second, why post it without checking it out?  It tells you to click on a "mirror" to download it, and that "mirror" is actually a link right back to [URL]http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx[/url], which doesn't have a download link at all.



It's where I got the program from. The Win Vista link is a direct download link that works on all OS' for some reason. I have had no problems with the site or the download.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 19, 2010)

Hm... I slightly agree with Franzharare, I agree with the fact it sounds like the Icon has been deleted, however, I disagree with the statement: 





> MovieMaker is a part of Windows XP and can not be either removed or added to XP.


It can be removed, as it is not a protected file. But in this case, it SOUNDS like the icon has been removed, but I think it has been removed entirely as this is a hacked version of windows.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2010)

franzharare said:


> MovieMaker is a part of Windows XP and can not be either removed or added to XP


 
Actually, it can be via the Add/Remove Programs control panel applet (I believe under the Windows Components view). Many things can be added/removed from Windows in a custom/hacked version, and one streamlined for speed or size would probably not have frills like WMM. WMM is also to my knowledge not available on Windows XP Home Edition, either.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 19, 2010)

I've got WMM on my Acer netbook, running XP Home SP3. Never used it, but it's there.


----------



## Hyena (Aug 23, 2010)

You've gotta be careful, while I own and use Avid Media Composer and Adobe Premiere CS5 I would have to agree that WMM has some decent uses. Sometimes I really don't want to edit a stupid clip of me recording with FRAPS or something equally stupid in a big complex workstation environment. Windows Movie Maker in Windows xp and more so Windows Movie Maker in Vista works really well for its intended use which is lite video editing (in Vista supporting up to 1080p)

 HOWEVER it is not installed in Windows 7. When I saw that it was offered in "windows live essentials" I thought that would be great.... nope! two important things to a video editor that Windows Live thought they should... leave out all together! Scene transitions and the Timeline ... *facepalm* Seriously Live? WTF. 

Where you have to be careful, is if you download this version of windows Live movie maker, it replaces the existing WMM in your Vista or xp and to my knowledge there is no way of getting it back without re-installing the whole operating system.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> People actually _want_ movie maker? :?


 
I use the one for XP/Vista.
The one in Windows 7 SUX.


----------

